# Going away without my Twiggy



## JeaNet (Oct 22, 2018)

Hello,

I will be going away for a few days and cannot bring along my hedgehog. My brother will be watching her for me; she's staying home and he will come over. I was wondering if my hedgehog might get anxious while I'm away and if there is anyway to prevent that. She is used to spending a lot of time with me everyday and although she has met my brother a couple times I am just worried about leaving her for a while. Any suggestions to make it a little easier for her?

Thanks!
-Jeanette


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

You could make sure theres somethin in the cage that smells like you. Make sure he uses fleeceblankets with either your scent or hers on so shes got familar scents all the time still. Other than that theres nothing you can really do as long as things dont drastically change like her daylight cycle and shes still handled she'll be fine especially if she is still in her normal surroundings


----------

